# FreeBSD 8.2 -> 9.0 with cvsup+buildworld Stops



## linuxhelp (May 23, 2012)

Hi@All

*I* use a small custom kernel on FreeBSD 8.2. I do a [cmd=]cvsup /etc/source-supfile[/cmd] to FreeBSD 9.0. A try to [cmd=]make buildworld[/cmd] stops on

```
Error:
ld:/usr/src/sys/conf/ldscript.i386:66: syntax error

..
Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/custom.
```

*H*ow to fix this? *O*n FreeBSD 8.2 everything was fine. 

*A* bug in the "custom" configuration file of my kernel at /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/custom?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2012)

Did you do a make clean before starting buildworld with the new 9.0 sources?


----------



## linuxhelp (May 23, 2012)

*Reply*

*Y*es, it did not help.

*I* tried 
[cmd=]make -s cleanworld && make -s cleandir && make cleandepand[/cmd]
[cmd=]rm -rf /usr/obj/*[/cmd]

It did not help.

*T*he first time the process stopped at CLANG errors.

*M*y make.conf:


```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
BATCH=yes
CFFLAGS= -O -pipe
NO_WERROR=true
```


----------



## linuxhelp (May 23, 2012)

Is it possible to reinstall FreeBSD 9.0 GENERIC over CUSTOM using sysinstall?

*T*ried it remotely, it fails *be*cause of mounted partitions.

*I*s there a trick?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2012)

linuxhelp said:
			
		

> ```
> CFFLAGS= -O -pipe
> ```


Remove that one. You don't want to muck about with those flags. It's wrong anyway as it should be CFLAGS.

But since it's wrong it shouldn't be interfering. What tag did you use to check out the 9.0 sources?


----------



## linuxhelp (May 23, 2012)

*L*ost connection. *M*ust travel to server and make a fresh setup.


----------

